# Rohloff Skewer...



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok...so for those of you that use a Rohloff CC quick release hub, do you have a particular favorite skewer for use with the hub? Oh...mine is a 1700mm XL, so obviously it would be a 170mm quick release. How about Hope? I don't think there is no specific one for the Rohloff, say diameter.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a Hope 170 on my XL , love it , solid.


----------



## 2LO4U2C (Jun 9, 2011)

I used a Salsa skewer for a while, it would creek if it was too tight, but also had the rear wheel come out if it was too loose. I switched to a hope skewer, the end caps have more bite and there is no creaky plastic.


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

Ritchey WCS titanium. No problems but hard to find now.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I ordered the Salsa...thanks.


----------

